# tyre pressure 4 swift gazelle



## 112490 (May 21, 2008)

can only find conflicting italian labels for tyre pressure but believe they refer to the chassis not the camper can't find handbook either.Its an f61 model year 2000 fiat ducato chassis any help please


----------

